# Time to Turn Light On/Off?



## D613 (Mar 11, 2010)

Hello everyone! I'm new here, and as I will be getting a hedgehog from a breeder soon, I was wondering a bit about their habits. I tried searching for this, but I couldn't seem to find exactly what I was looking for...sorry if this topic already came up.
I am planning to get a ceramic heater and a lamp for my hedgehog, but I was wondering what would be good times to turn the lamp on and off. Anyone who wants to chime in, what times do you have the light on and off? I suppose I will probably have to see what the hedgehog's routine is first, but would it be reasonable to turn the light on at about 6 AM and off at 6 or 7 PM? Do any of your hedgehogs wake up as early as 7 PM or is that too early to expect him/her to wake up? If I turn the light on and off at the same time each day, will my hedgehog just get used to the schedule, as long as it is reasonable and consistent? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mallasfamily (Feb 6, 2009)

We tried to turn the light on at 7 or 8 am and then off at 9 or 10 at night. It's not a matter of when they get up its a matter of recreating the summertime daylight cycle so as to avoid hibernation. If you shorten the time (less then 12 hrs) then you are saying it's wintertime and they should hibernate which can be deadly.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

A ceramic heat emitter should be left on 24 hours a day, and should be attached to a thermostat control to hold a steady temperature. A regular light should be on for 12-14 hours a day. My hedgies don't get up till about 9 pm the earliest.


----------



## D613 (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks! I understand the necessary 12-14 hours and the hibernation issue. I also know that we need to keep the heat on all the time. I think we are going to get a timer for the light, so it will be consistent every day. No matter what, we will be sure to stick to a consistent schedule with 12-14 hours of light always, and we will have the heat on all the time so it stays a constant temperature.
Really, I'm just wondering if it would be too early to turn the light off at 6 or 7 PM. As I understand it, as long as the hedgehog is getting a consistent 12-14 hours of daylight, the timing of the light can be adjusted slightly. (I wouldn't do anything like keeping the light on at night. I'm just wondering about turning the light on and off a little earlier.) Maybe we could turn it on at 5 AM or so, to be certain that s/he gets just over 12 hours of light. Is that too early to turn the light on? Anyone have this type of schedule? 5 or 6 AM to 6 or 7 PM? Thoughts?


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

My light and the radio are on from 6 am to 9 pm.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Our light is on from 6 - 6:30 a.m. (give or take a few minutes within that time frame) to 9 p.m. I use my cell phone calendar alert as a reminder, I've incorporated turning on the light in the morning with grabbing their poopy wheels and throwing them in the sink to soak. At night, I turn off the light at 9 p.m. even if still in the room, once again using the cell phone to alert me of the time.

But, I'm a homebody so someone with a lot of activities would probably do best with a timer to ensure the lights get turned off and on at consistent times.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

The only problem I foresee with turning lights off at 7pm, is that in the summer, the sun hasn't even gone down at 7, meaning you'll have to close the blinds, or cover the cage with something at 7pm. Unless the cage will be in a windowless room.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I have lights on at 6am and off at 8pm.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Mine are on from 7am til 9pm


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I turn mine on around 7ish and off and 9-10 pm and I use extra lighting year round just because it's easier to be in the habit of doing it and on rainy dull days even in the summer they need the extra light.


----------



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

my hedgies lights go off at 7pm and he's usually up for a poop and some food by 7:20pm then he's back to bed for until about 9 or 10. in the summer months when it is light out later the light still goes off at 7pm and harley still does get up before 7:30 even if the blinds are open. call of nature i guess, lol.


----------

